#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Servidor para Cache de 1000 Clientes

## powernetscm

Ja tentei todos esses que são mais populares

Thunder Cache
Squid 
Mk Auth
Speedr
PfSense

Todos deitaram, e deixaram a rede lenta...

A mas é a maquina tem que ser boa, a minha é um I7, 16G de ram 4 Hd de 2tera

Sera configuração, ou é melhor deixar sem cache que nao tenho dor de cabeça e ainda 
economizo energia com uma maquina ligada a menos

Agradeço a todos desde já, e Sergio to ae no proximo em SP, fora torta de limão

----------


## naldo864

a rede não esta lenta por causa do cache e sim da configuração do cache ou seja se voce esta mandando estes caches gravarem arquivos de ate 700 mega por exemplo e deixa para os arquivos serem servidos em tempo real da rede com certeza vai ter uma lentidão dos infernos reveja suas configuraçoes

----------


## ipunet

Amigo, já tentei quase todos tb, so fiquei satisfeito com o supercache da tmsoft www.supercache.com.br

----------


## evertonsoares

Acredito que só "rachando" a rede em blocos e delegar um servidor cache para cada bloco de 200 cliente por exemplo... agora tudo isso de cliente ao mesmo tempo é complicado mesmo trabalhando em rede giga.

----------


## AltoValeNet

botei o squid pra rodar em uma maq com 16gb de ram, e todo cache eh feito nelas, a busca fica mais rapida e so para arquivos menores de 5mb, ta dando economia de 15% em horario de pico, hd fica lento, muitos gb o pc nao da conta de gerenciar, fassa pouco cache mas com qualidade, a e nada sai sem controle de banda, se o cliente compra 512 pq vou entregar arquivos do cache a 10mb e ferrar todos os clientes daquele setor?, abraços

----------


## farias

O maior problema nos caches, é a velocidade de escrita e leitura no disco.
Raid-0 ajuda, se for por hardware melhor ainda.
Não sei se HDs de 2T seja uma boa opção.

Tenho thunder rodando com mais de 1000 clientes, em uma máquina com 8G Mem, e 4 HDs de 500G para cache em raid-0, por software. Tá muito bom!


A Razão para editar esse post é dizer que esse servidor não suportou, infelizmente o cache não fez o que prometia e tive muito aborrecimento com meu cliente. Alterei o cache para o sistema que sou parceiro, meu cliente está feliz e não tive mais suporte desnecessário!

----------


## misterbogus

> O maior problema nos caches, é a velocidade de escrita e leitura no disco.
> Raid-0 ajuda, se for por hardware melhor ainda.
> Não sei se HDs de 2T seja uma boa opção.
> 
> Tenho thunder rodando com mais de 1000 clientes, em uma máquina com 8G Mem, e 3 HDs de 500G para cache em raid-0, por software. Tá muito bom!


Jesus Cristo!
no final da leitura eu li isso eu eu iria comentar também,
quase ninguém dá atenção para desempenho de disco. Vcs acham que sata II transmite a 300mpbs mesmo?
vcs cham que a escrita nominal realmente funciona na risca?

quer ver seu cache funcionar redondo?
1 - Controladora RAID Sata/Sas com uns 256mb ou 512 de Cache - acho que tá custando importando uns 1.800,00
2 - Hds de alto desempenho, a wester digital lançou uma versão de Sata II e agora sata III com 10.000 RPM. Mesmo que não arrume um desses mas tenta pegar um disco que ao menos seja uma versão preparada para rodar 24/7, são mais caros, mas mantém o desempenho.
3 - USO DE NCQ.
4 - Raid na controladora, dividindo os blocos de escrita e leitura entre os HDS.
5 - se Puder use hd SAS. não tá muito caro hoje em dia não e é um investimento de longo prazo.

acho que com isso qualquer Thunder fork 3.1 roda a mil MARAVILHAS

----------


## evertonsoares

O maior problema é esse a taxa de transferência do HD, estou fazendo teste num SSD de 60GB, posso garantir que é muito mais rápido do que o SATA top de linha que eu usava de 500GB, paguei uma fortuna num disco da corsair de 60GB e tenho que a cada 4 dias dar uma limpeza nele... isso numa parte isolada da rede com 120 clientes, estou aguardando sair discos maiores para fazer um teste de verdade...

Até achei um videozinho para vcs terem ideia:

----------


## AltoValeNet

testei aqui com um ssd corsair 128gb, nao deu certo, ele ate eh amis rapido q os discos normais, mas quando chega muita requisição ele arreia do mesmo geito, o geito eh memoria ram na veia, abaixo informçoes do meu squid, tava com 18% de economia, abraços

Cache information for squid: Hits as % of all requests:	5min: 11.0%, Hits as % of bytes sent:	5min: 18.2%, Memory hits as % of hit requests:	5min: 80.4%, 60min: 77.9% Disk hits as % of hit requests:	5min: 0.0%, 60min: 0.3% Storage Swap size:	0 KB Storage Swap capacity: 0.0% used, 0.0% free Storage Mem capacity:	100.0% used, 0.0% free

----------


## evertonsoares

É isso que não to sabendo diferenciar, se por questão do HD ser pequeno entope rápido ou quando ele tem bastante informações não esta aguentando o trafego intenso. Mas via de regra quando acabo de iniciar o servidor o trem é muito rápido...

----------


## powernetscm

ok, li entendi

mas qual uma conf ideial, e o mais engraçado com o cache do mk fica bom

detalhe nao ativei zph

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...] paguei uma fortuna num disco da corsair de 60GB e tenho que _a cada 4 dias dar uma limpeza_ nele... [...]


Everton, a limpeza que você fala é limpar o cache e recriar (squid -z) ou o comando trim no disco?
Desisti de usar HD gigante 1TB pois me pareceu gerar muita latência http, estou pensando seriamente usar SSD para cache. Qual tamanho máxido de arquivo você aí e quanto economiza? Grato.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Ja tentei todos esses que são mais populares
> 
> Thunder Cache
> Squid 
> Mk Auth
> Speedr
> PfSense
> 
> Todos deitaram, e deixaram a rede lenta...
> ...


Que placa mãe você usa, qual placa de rede. 
Outro dia meu proxy amanheceu morto por conta duma placa de rede, depois de susto (eufemismo) instalei uma EXPI9301CT.

----------


## evertonsoares

isso uso o -z no putty porém acho que anda durando pouco tempo, mas não sei editar as configurações, talvez o cache esteja armazenando arquivos muito grandes e empaçoca muito rápido o disco... aqui esta durando 4-5 dias para encher com 50GB...

----------


## EribertoTorres

Cuidado com hds SSD, alguns modelos, provavelmente mais antigos, se danificam ao escreverem muitos arquivos, ou seja, o processo de grava/apaga grava/apaga, acaba com o disco relativamente rápido se for dado o uso de servidor de cache. Talvez o problema seja mesmo os arquivos grandes que o colega está armazenando, ou falta do NCQ. Talvez uma meia alternativa seria o uso de uma placa Z68 com i7 SB 2600K (para compensar a placa) e usar a tecnologia SRT que ele suporta (Smart Response Technology), que é um cache de disco que usa um SSD de 20 GB. Digamos que fariamos um cache do cache automática e dinamicamente. Só nao sei se funciona com Linux.

Mais informaçoes:
O Chipset Intel Z68 e o Que Ele Significa Para Você | Clube do Hardware

Também uma alternativa seria dividir o cache em blocos de clientes e usar um Raid 0 mesmo.

----------


## powernetscm

Maquina
Mb Asus Deluxe Para 1156 
Processor I7 
16 G Ram DDR3 
Placas Off Boards Giga
Switch Giga
Hd Sansung 7200Rpm Sata
Ja testei tambem com a Barracuda 7200 nada mudou

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Maquina
> Mb Asus Deluxe Para 1156 
> Processor I7 
> 16 G Ram DDR3 
> Placas Off Boards Giga
> Switch Giga
> Hd Sansung 7200Rpm Sata
> Ja testei tambem com a Barracuda 7200 nada mudou


Tranquilo, sei que voce tem máquina de sobra, só estou dando alternativas, e realmente nao te compensa comprar outra máquina para isso, fica a dica para a galera.

Já tentou Raid 0?

----------


## misterbogus

caramba
quase todos os fóruns é assim
em relação a cache agente se foca em discos, e desempenho de barramento sata, e etc
mas geral quer ainda se focar em placa mãe, proc e memória.

----------


## wifiinternet

Amigo uma boa solução é o Hyper da Taghos 
eles alugam a maquina, se não me engano você usa 30 dias e se não gosta devolve a maquina

eles garante 20% mais dá mais , já vi em um provedor de um amigo

Alguém aqui usa ou já usou o taghos ?

de alguma opinião,

----------


## Gustavinho

Afinal, qual tem sido o software de cache mais eficiente hoje em dia?

----------


## bilozani

Uso Hyper...funciona muito bem. Suporte e atendimento de primeira.

----------


## bodoquenanet

> Uso Hyper...funciona muito bem. Suporte e atendimento de primeira.


geralmente o cache dpois de configurado em sua rede leva um tempo pra ficar 100%. Qto tempo levou o seu?

----------


## caicarabruno

Bom dia Galera,
Bom ja passaei por este tipo de problema assim como muitos que tem ou trabalham em provedores, instalar o cache e a rede ficar lenta.

*Uma pequena historinha.
Bom, antes eu entendia que o cache deveria ser entregue com mais velocidade para os clientes.
- Depois que configurei desta forma vi que a rede ficou lenta e logo a banda de meus rádios iam pro saco.
- Vi que não deveria ser assim.
Então pesquisei, pesquisei, pesquisei e pesquisei.
- A partir de muito pesquisa entre outras coisas entendi que o cache full era uma forma de disponibilizar os arquivos mais rápido e não com mais velocidade como já citaram, se me pagam por 512k por que vou entregar a 2 Megas ou mais.
A partir deste momento a rede melhorou e os rádios respiraram UFA.

MAAASSSSS com o tempo a rede começou a engasgar em horário de PICO, e la vem chamado de clientes.

Blza comecei a analizar e ver o por que destes gargalos, fiz testes de estresse na rede como um todo e não achei nada.
Quando comecei a visualizar á máquina de cache principalmente em horário de PICO, e vi que o I/O do disco ia pro brejo.
- Blza fiz raid0 dividi em vários discos "pequenos" ao invés de 2 grandes, num total de 6x250g, usando uma placa ASUS black edition com um X6 da vida ,16 GIGA RAM, se eu não fosse casado eu pegaria.

O I/O melhorou absurdo porém via software, 2 meses depois voltou o problema, mas cooomooo ??RSS

depois de muita pesquisa e muita pesquisa mesmo, percebi que estava fazendo tudo errado, Mas como errado ?
- EU tinha uma ferrari com um puta motorzão para fazer o trabalho de um caminhão com o mesmo motorzão, e qual a diferênça ?

Com a ferrari você consegue ir mais rápido porém com pouca carga então tem de ir e voltar várias vezes para entregar a todos
Com o caminhão você vai mais lento porém com muita carga, e a logística é mais fácil. 

A solução

Detalhes do produto Servidor em rack PowerEdge R410 11G | Dell Brasil
2 X intel® Xeon® E5530, 2,40 GHz/8 MB, 4C 80 W
16 X gigas de ram DDR3 800mhz
4 X SAS de 3,5 pol (15.000 RPM) 146 GB em RAID 0.

Com este caminhão não tenho mais problemas, minha rede ficou 100% meus clientes não reclamam, o Cache não utilizado em uma semana e limpo, sempre na madrugada, armazeno no máximo 700 mega por arquivo, que são as ISO's da vida. 

o Que aprendi, máquinas que são feitas para DESKTOP por mais que sejam potentes não geram o mesmo efeito que um servidor,e com o preço que se paga por um DESKTOP bem montando você compra um servidor básico/mediano da IBM, DELL, HP, ITAUTEC.

Não adianta falar que o cache XYZPTO não é bom, claro que um é melhor que o outro porém você tem de dar condições de trabalho para ele.

Tentem usar o thunder com FreeBSD o avião que vira, pois o UNIX consegue tirar o melhor do hardware.

Espero que este texto ajudem a galera a pesquisar e claro antes de implementar verificar se aquela Direcionamento no MK é o ideal para sua rede.

Abraços

----------


## carlindanet

> Bom dia Galera,
> Bom ja passaei por este tipo de problema assim como muitos que tem ou trabalham em provedores, instalar o cache e a rede ficar lenta.
> 
> *Uma pequena historinha.
> Bom, antes eu entendia que o cache deveria ser entregue com mais velocidade para os clientes.
> - Depois que configurei desta forma vi que a rede ficou lenta e logo a banda de meus rádios iam pro saco.
> - Vi que não deveria ser assim.
> Então pesquisei, pesquisei, pesquisei e pesquisei.
> - A partir de muito pesquisa entre outras coisas entendi que o cache full era uma forma de disponibilizar os arquivos mais rápido e não com mais velocidade como já citaram, se me pagam por 512k por que vou entregar a 2 Megas ou mais.
> ...


Falou tudo que eu queria dizer mais não estava achando palavras, vejo bastante colegas falando em montar servidores com maquinas comuns, isso sempre será o maior erro, por mais barato que pareça, este servidor na verdade nunca sera um servidor, sera apenas um PC comum dos melhores, já trabalhei em duas empresas que cometiam esses erros, sempre dava Pau, quando colocaram servidores em uma Dell e em outra IBM, nunca mais deu problema sai de lá e os servidores ficaram, um já esta funcionando a 6 anos.

abraços

Marcos

----------


## bjaraujo

Aqui tô usando um pc básico com 4GB de mem. Tá muito bom por enquanto. Mas já estou para encomendar uma placa Supermicro[1], Processador Xeon 1155 e meia dúzia de memória.
O fato é que um conjunto de placa e processador desktop por mais rápido que seja só o faz em pequenos volumes e relativa baixa demanda.



1- Newegg.com - SUPERMICRO MBD-X9SCI-LN4F-O LGA 1155 Intel C204 ATX Intel Xeon E3 Server Motherboard

----------


## caicarabruno

Boa tarde Araujo,

Procure uma placa com 2 Processadores, pois com mais capacidade de processamento mais fácil será a administração da memória por parte do SO.

flw

----------


## bilozani

> geralmente o cache dpois de configurado em sua rede leva um tempo pra ficar 100%. Qto tempo levou o seu?


Para começar a ver a economia de banda real em torno de 15 dias. Mas nunca me deu problema o cache.

----------


## bodoquenanet

> Para começar a ver a economia de banda real em torno de 15 dias. Mas nunca me deu problema o cache.


 Antes disso, as páginas carregavam normalmente, sem travamentos ou lentidão?

----------


## bjaraujo

> Boa tarde Araujo,
> 
> Procure uma placa com 2 Processadores, pois com mais capacidade de processamento mais fácil será a administração da memória por parte do SO.
> 
> flw


Sabes algo sobre o problema do Sandy Bridge em Dual LGA1366? Uma ótima placa é essa pois possui SAS onboard para começar com baixo custo: Newegg.com - SUPERMICRO MBD-X8DTH-6F-O Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5520 Extended ATX Dual Intel Xeon Server Motherboard .

Edit: Ví que o problema é justamente em 1155.

----------


## caicarabruno

> Sabes algo sobre o problema do Sandy Bridge em Dual LGA1366? Uma ótima placa é essa pois possui SAS onboard para começar com baixo custo: Newegg.com - SUPERMICRO MBD-X8DTH-6F-O Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5520 Extended ATX Dual Intel Xeon Server Motherboard .
> 
> Edit: Ví que o problema é justamente em 1155.


Então que eu saiba, melhor "li por ai" que o problema com a 1366 e 1155 é o baixa desempenho com MAC OX e também com o prórpio windows 8 Que vem por ai, então a INtel esta mudando suas plataformas com mais rápido. Agora para servidores que vão ficar trabalhando durante muito tempo estão de bom tamanho.




> Supports up to 192 GB 1333 / 1066 / 800MHz DDR3 ECC Registered memory


NUSSA QUE QUANTIDADE DE MEMO.


abraços

----------


## bjaraujo

> Então que eu saiba, melhor "li por ai" que o problema com a 1366 e 1155 é o baixa desempenho com MAC OX e também com o prórpio windows 8 Que vem por ai, então a INtel esta mudando suas plataformas com mais rápido. Agora para servidores que vão ficar trabalhando durante muito tempo estão de bom tamanho.
> 
> 
> *NUSSA QUE QUANTIDADE DE MEMO*.
> 
> 
> abraços


Fazer um ramdisk com COSS. Imagine a insanidade, a página aberta quando o cara pensar em clicar. hauhauhauha

----------


## caicarabruno

> Fazer um ramdisk com COSS. Imagine a insanidade, a página aberta quando o cara pensar em clicar. hauhauhauha


Iria ficar show ahsuahshaus

----------


## EribertoTorres

Fiquei pensando nesse tema por uns dias e me veio uma ideia, os colegas mais experientes podem ajudar.

Aproveitando o hardware do colega:
ver a taxa de utilizaçao da cpu (no linux com o comando top)
ver as conexoes (ntop)
Supondo que a latencia é dada pelo hd:
Controladora Raid por hardware e dois hds SSD em Raid 0
Se for na interface de rede, talvez uma placa mais profissional.
Todavia sao só alternativas e divagaçoes que fiz, os mais experientes podem contribuir.

----------


## misterbogus

alguém acha que uma dessa pode ser chamada de placa de servidor?

----------


## bjaraujo

> alguém acha que uma dessa pode ser chamada de placa de servidor?


Se não for Opterom é Itanium.

----------


## misterbogus

zoei
essa placa é uma arima
to pensando em comprar uma dessas e usar com 4 opteron quad core totalizando 16 núcleos com uns 16gb de memória com um raid bacana.

mas uma pergunta
isso seria uma configuração robusta para rodar um cache?
é tudo peça na categoria "SERVIDOR"

----------


## bjaraujo

Em minha humilde opinião isso seria um truncado carregando um sofá, rsrs.
Segundo o que tenho lido aqui mesmo, o squid ou lusca não aproveita o multiprocessamento, entretanto é mesmo é útil para o o aufs e para os url e store rewriters. 
Estou para pegar uma placa com suporte a dois processadores por conta do SAS on-board mas pretendo usar somente um processador e por meia dúzia de memória.
O colega falou sobre raid com ssd mas lí nalguma lista que chegou um ponto que o ssd "se negava" a escrever quaisquer coisa. O meio termo que ví foi, por um _cachão_ aufs no SAS e por um _cachinho_ coss para arquivos menores diretamente na memória do sistema (ramdisk).
O que estou intrigado é que meu cache com apenas 1GB coss[1] e 160GB aufs está consumindo próximo de 4GB (acho que se tivesse mais passava). Tomei o cuidado de desativar o swap do sistema.

1- O que notei aqui é que se eu tiver 2GB de cache COSS o Lusca consome pelo menos 2GB de memória ainda que o cache esteja completamente vazio.

----------


## SLIPPERY

Acho que a questão é matemática, tá certo que uma super maquina com super processador e muita, muita, muita memória enche os olhos.
1° Qual o tamanho do seu link? P fazer trafego de 10 mbit/s no server n precisa muita coisa.
2° Quantas requisições? Tem muita gente que gosta de colocar ferrari p andar no barro.
Mas eu vou contar minha experiência. Eu uso uma placa Asus m4n68t-m, 4 giga de memoria, 1 hd de 80 gb p sistema, 1 hd de 80gb p squid e um hd de 1 tera p thunder 3. 460 clientes e um link de 16 mbit/s processamento em torno de 60 % e nao para. Sugestão: Pense bem no que vc vai fazer p n ficar com hardware sobrando.

----------


## boneco

ola erveton voce comentou sobre os hd ssd eu achei isto sobre a vida util deles
Vale a pena trocar um HD por um SSD?

----------


## caicarabruno

> 1° Qual o tamanho do seu link? P fazer trafego de 10 mbit/s no server n precisa muita coisa.


Tenho dois links um de 30 Mega e Outro de 50, e uma quantidade de clientes rasolavél, atendo clientes com até 2 megas.




> Segundo o que tenho lido aqui mesmo, o squid ou lusca não aproveita o multiprocessamento, entretanto é mesmo é útil para o o aufs e para os url e store rewriters.


Quanto a processador, é só criar várias instâncias para o squid, e cada instância ira distribuir do cache por portas diferentes, só tera de criar mais regras no Mikrotik.

https://under-linux.org/f96/squid-mu...-fazer-125562/

Abraços

----------


## crisvilela

> zoei
> essa placa é uma arima
> to pensando em comprar uma dessas e usar com 4 opteron quad core totalizando 16 núcleos com uns 16gb de memória com um raid bacana.
> 
> mas uma pergunta
> isso seria uma configuração robusta para rodar um cache?
> é tudo peça na categoria "SERVIDOR"


Olha colega, eu sou um sortudo e na minha primeira experiencia tive sucesso e por isso, por outro lado não adquiri muita vivencia na area de cache, mas pelo pouco que aprendi, não adianta muito colocar uma super maquina com dezenas de nucleos se o que mais engargala o cache é a placa de rede e a leitura e escrita do servidor.
eu montei um cache com uma intel classic DG34NB com 4 GB de Ram (dois de 2GB)
um hd pequeno dedicado ao sistema e um hd de 1 tera NCQ para cache e mais um tambem de 1 tera para cache só de youtube e a placa de rede é a onboard mesmo (uma 10/100/1000), com um core 2 quad e uso o supercache da tmsoft e estou muito feliz com o arranjo.
misterbogus, no seu lugar, economisaria este capital desta tal placa hiper ultra, e invista em uma controladora raid para fazer raid 0, se voçê fizer isso, vai no minimo dobrar a velocidade de leitura e escrita e isso sim lhe dara uma grande performance.
Olha que minha configuração de hardware ja ta até obsoleta, com o mesmo capital, hoje vc compra uma muito melhor.

----------


## misterbogus

faleu pela dica

eu cometei isso no início, do conjunto de controladora e discos.
realmente o que importa é isso mesmo, discos com bom desempenho, e uma controladora boa.

----------


## evertonsoares

Estou vendo por aqui um HD SCSI para compra porém não estou achando nenhum modelo que passe dos 200Mb/s encontrei um seagate de 15mil rpm que dá 171MB/s foi o máximo que encontrei, embora tem um amigo que disse que existe uns hds da IBM que tem mais taxa porém não estou encontrando, tenho a controladora da Adaptec e to duvidando que essa controladora suporte os 171MB/s do seagate... e agora quem poderá me ajudar? 

Estão empurrando para mim um HD sata 3 com promessa de 6GB/s será que isso procede? qual placa mãe aguentaria esse tranco?

Olhando no datashet do HD sata3 descobri que a interface é de 6GB/s mas na vdd só trafega *Taxa de transferência (buffer para disco) 126 MB/s (máx.)
• Interface SATA 600 de 6 Gb/s


*

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Estou vendo por aqui um HD SCSI para compra porém não estou achando nenhum modelo que passe dos 200Mb/s encontrei um seagate de 15mil rpm que dá 171MB/s foi o máximo que encontrei, embora tem um amigo que disse que existe uns hds da IBM que tem mais taxa porém não estou encontrando, tenho a controladora da Adaptec e to duvidando que essa controladora suporte os 171MB/s do seagate... e agora quem poderá me ajudar? 
> 
> Estão empurrando para mim um HD sata 3 com promessa de 6GB/s será que isso procede? qual placa mãe aguentaria esse tranco?
> 
> Olhando no datashet do HD sata3 descobri que a interface é de 6GB/s mas na vdd só trafega *Taxa de transferência (buffer para disco) 126 MB/s (máx.)
> • Interface SATA 600 de 6 Gb/s
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everson, esquece esse Scsi, já tá "fora de linha". A onda que veio no lugar do Scsi é o SAS (Serial Attached SCSI), que é a grosso modo um Scsi-Sata, que necessita uma controladora própria, etc, e a controladora suporta hds satas normais. A principal diferença entre sata e sas sao os comandos que a controladora envia e o hd processa. O SAS aceita um conjunto maior de comandos que o Sata, dai a performance maior.
Talvez compense 2 Sas de 146 GB em Raid 0 pela controladora, embora nem assim chegue nessa taxa de transferencia que eles dizem, mas com sorte fica um pouco acima desse SCSI.
Esse Scsi se chegar nessa taxa seria uma alternativa, se estiver barato.

----------


## misterbogus

bem
pode não chegar
mas que um SAS tem maior taxa que um sata isso sim.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Sem sombra de dúvidas, realmente o SAS é uma boa pedida. Ah, lembrei outra desvantagem do SCSI: ele usa o barramento pci para transferencia de dados, certo? O pci tem transferencia máxima teórica de 133 MB/s, e isso ele tem que dividir entre todos os periféricos pcis. Uma controladora Sas vai utilizar o barramento Pci-Ex e terá uma taxa teórica muito maior, logo é bem mais vantagem um SAS do que um Scsi.

----------


## misterbogus

um exemplo de que as controladoras SAS não utilizam somente pci-express
DUAL CHANNEL 64BIT 133MHZ PCI-X SAS HOST BUS ADAPTER | eBay

----------


## EribertoTorres

> um exemplo de que as controladoras SAS não utilizam somente pci-express
> DUAL CHANNEL 64BIT 133MHZ PCI-X SAS HOST BUS ADAPTER | eBay


Realmente, mas essa é um pci de 64 bits, bem melhor que os pcis comuns de 32 bits, pois esses operam a 33 MHz e transferem 133 MB/s, mas divididos entre todos os sistemas, o que inclui rede, som, controladora ide, etc, etc. Essa que o colega postou é uma melhoria em relaçao ao pci comum, o problema que placa-mae com pci de 64 bits, só para servidor mesmo.

----------


## crisvilela

> Estou vendo por aqui um HD SCSI para compra porém não estou achando nenhum modelo que passe dos 200Mb/s encontrei um seagate de 15mil rpm que dá 171MB/s foi o máximo que encontrei, embora tem um amigo que disse que existe uns hds da IBM que tem mais taxa porém não estou encontrando, tenho a controladora da Adaptec e to duvidando que essa controladora suporte os 171MB/s do seagate... e agora quem poderá me ajudar? 
> 
> Estão empurrando para mim um HD sata 3 com promessa de 6GB/s será que isso procede? qual placa mãe aguentaria esse tranco?
> 
> Olhando no datashet do HD sata3 descobri que a interface é de 6GB/s mas na vdd só trafega *Taxa de transferência (buffer para disco) 126 MB/s (máx.)
> • Interface SATA 600 de 6 Gb/s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everton
eu comprei a alguns anos estes tais hds ibm numa loja BHphotovideo em Nova York este hd eram especiais para ilha de edição de video, o tel é 0800.891.5877 se seu ingles estiver ruim não tem estress, esles atendem em portugues.
da uma olhada nestes Internal Drives e liga para os caras, vc fala o que precisa e eles dão uma consultoria para vc comprar o que realmente necessita.
só uma curiosidade para a galera, quando comprei o hd ibm, levei um susto com o tamanho da caixa do treco. ele vem com manual, guia de instalação rapido e um monte de tranqueiras, eles realmente dao capricho.
pode comprar sem medo, um amigo comprou uma camera de sete mil dolares e eles entregaram na porta dele.

----------


## evertonsoares

Obrigado pela dica, inclusive tem bastante produtos de informatica que utilizo por aqui.... vou contactar para informar....

Agora observando mais sobre as controladoras SAS ai veio a dúvida, pra linux tudo bem sei que consigo instalar normalmente, mas alguém já tentou instalar mikrotik? será que vai reconhecer o disco instalado nessa controladora?

Essa daqui: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...347786-b21-_JM seria uma aquisição boa para iniciar?

----------


## misterbogus

boa referência

nesse site mostra lá

Supported Hardware - MikroTik Wiki

pelo que vi não são muitas

*Storage controllers (SAS/SCSI/RAID)* Post only tests since RouterOS v5beta5 

HP
Smart Array E200i
x86
v5rc1
No

3ware
3w-9xxx
x86
v5rc8
Yes

Areca
arcmsr
x86
v5rc8
Yes

Megaraid
Megaraid (some Dell servers)
x86
v5rc8
Yes

----------


## EribertoTorres

Bom, pensando nesse problema comprei 2 HDs 1 TB WD Caviar Black e para testar a diferença, 2 HDs 1.5 TB Seagate. O problema reside agora em fazer o Linux reconhecer o arranjo raid 0. Na controladora onboard da placa-mae está ok, mas no Linux reconhece os dois discos por separado. Consegui criar o raid 0 por software, mas nao consigo gravar o grub ou o lilo no boot. Alguém sabe como fazer? Debian 6.0.2 64 bits.

Grato pela atençao.

----------


## misterbogus

faça o raid pela bios.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Sim, fiz o Raid pelo Bios, e tanto o Debian, quanto o Ubuntu reconhece os dois discos separados.

----------


## wifiinternet

Amigos Pra quem usa cache


é melhor liberar uma banda a mais tipo uma queue Tree com cache full
ou almentar a velocidade do cliente ?

----------


## wesleyizid

> Acho que a questão é matemática, tá certo que uma super maquina com super processador e muita, muita, muita memória enche os olhos.
> 1° Qual o tamanho do seu link? P fazer trafego de 10 mbit/s no server n precisa muita coisa.
> 2° Quantas requisições? Tem muita gente que gosta de colocar ferrari p andar no barro.
> Mas eu vou contar minha experiência. Eu uso uma placa Asus m4n68t-m, 4 giga de memoria, 1 hd de 80 gb p sistema, 1 hd de 80gb p squid e um hd de 1 tera p thunder 3. 460 clientes e um link de 16 mbit/s processamento em torno de 60 % e nao para. Sugestão: Pense bem no que vc vai fazer p n ficar com hardware sobrando.


Amigo estou montando uma maquina para servir ums 200 clientes sendo que ja comprei Placa Mae Asus M4a88td-m/usb3,Phenon x2 555 Black Edition 3.2, fonte 350w +80% de eficiencia, 8 Giga Corsair 1600 (ainda posso por + 8G), agora estou para comprar os Hds, penso em 1 SSD Corsair de 60 para o sistema, 120 para Orkut e outros sites e um HD de 1 TB sata III para o pesado. Voce acredita que ficara razoavelmente bom? A parte do sistema ainda terei que contratar alguem para poder implementar. 
Desde ja agradeço pela atenção.

----------


## naldo864

boa escolha os hds ssd pena ainda não ter de 1 terra e ainda ser muito caro,tem gente que fala que eles dão problema ser for usado para muita leitura e escrita que e o caso do cache sera .....

----------


## EribertoTorres

Acho que para o Sistema deverias colocar um HD Sata normal, de pouca capacidade se for o caso e deixar esse SSD para cache mesmo.
Essa tua placa não deve ter o soquete AM3+, mas pode ser que receba nos novos Bulldozer, posso averiguar isso, porque seria um upgrade interessante no futuro.
Também a respeito da tua placa, você pode tentar desbloquear os outros dois núcleos do teu processador fazendo ele virar um Phenon II X4 B55 BE obviamente  :Wink: 

De resto uma boa máquina. De curiosidade, qual é a tua fonte?

----------


## wesleyizid

Velhinho entao posso colocar Seagete sataIII 500 Sistema, SSD 120 e 64 Gb para sites. Para videos devo colocar um outro hd ou posso usar um dos citados para fazer esse trabalho?
Minha placa é apenas AM3, possui 6 sata III, 2 usb 3.0 e suporta 16 de Ram, minha fonte é uma A350 certificada 80 plus. Voce ja desbloqueou nucleo de algum AMD? 

Obrigado pela Atenção 

Link da Fonte:Fonte Cougar 350w Real A350 - Certificada 80 Plus - R$ 105,00 en MercadoLibre

----------


## EribertoTorres

Acho um desperdício de SSD ele usado para o sistema, faz mais sentido (já que o comprastes) que o uses para cache, afinal, ele é mais rápido.

Tua fonte é uma das que os colegas do CDH especializados em fontes recomendam para orçamentos que exigem baixa potência e qualidade, parabéns pela escolha, muito acertada pelo visto.

Quanto ao desbloqueio sim e não, o meu Athlon II X3 445 tem o core Deneb e por isso, suporta o desbloqueio, mas embora fique estável, aparecem artefatos na tela, suspeito eu, decorrentes do cache L3 defeituoso, ou seja, o meu processador só é um X3 porque realmente saiu defeituoso, e não por demanda de mercado. Por outro lado, é sabido que um grande número de Phenon II X2 são desbloqueados com sucesso, já que são os mesmos X4 só que por demanda de mercado, são bloqueados em fábrica. Na pior das hipóteses ele pode ficar instável sofrendo o desbloqueio ou liberar ao menos mais um núcleo, é questão de tentar, e eu tentaria.

Algumas placas Asus, mesmo sendo AM3 podem suportar o Bulldozer com uma atualização de BIOS, e pode ser o teu caso.

Eu comprei uma Gigabyte GA-870-UD3 Rev. 3.1 já com suporte para o Bulldozer, porque pretendo implementá-lo como meu servidor de cache, justamente após ter lido esse tópico.

Já está com o conjunto montado?

----------


## alexebrom

e de DAR,, DOR coraçao kkkkkkkkk

servidoreS de alta performance . de dados foram feitos. para usar em casa kkkkkkkkk

claro que nao . esse negocio de usar desktop. aii . como servidores de dados. por que cache nada mais e que armazenamento . em grande escala. 


USEM XEON..........sai do mico.. .. E CONTRATE PROFISSIONAIS ESPERIENTES NO RAMO.

TEM GENTE PASSANDO TRABALHO ATE HOJE COM CACHE. ... SO TENTANDO A SORTE

TENHO CACHE MONTANDO A QUASE 2 ANOS. SEM Problema algum .. servidores com 9 10 meses ligados. direto.. 
TRABALHO COM INFORMATICA A 15 ANOS. E ANTES DE COMEÇAR A ONDA DE PROVEDORES JA EXISTIA .. SERVIDORES DE DADOS. COMO AS GRANDES TELES USAM

E MUITA INGENUIDADE DIZER QUE DESKTOP E BOM PRA TANTO DESEMPENHO E GUENTA O PAU SEM TER QUE DESLIGAR . E SEM QUEIMAR FONTE ETC...

QUIPAMENTOS PROPRIOS.. ROBUSTOS
MAO DE OBRA ESPECIALIZADA 
TUDO ISSO E IGUAL A OTIMO RESULTADO..

----------


## osmano807

> e de DAR,, DOR coraçao kkkkkkkkk
> 
> servidoreS de alta performance . de dados foram feitos. para usar em casa kkkkkkkkk
> 
> claro que nao . esse negocio de usar desktop. aii . como servidores de dados. por que cache nada mais e que armazenamento . em grande escala. 
> 
> 
> USEM XEON..........sai do mico.. .. E CONTRATE PROFISSIONAIS ESPERIENTES NO RAMO.
> 
> ...


Tá, precisa gritar não!
Cache não é servidor de armazenamento...
Cata um SAN decente pro armazenamento + outro pc pro cache então se quer seguir essa lógica.

----------


## misterbogus

daqui a pouco vão mandar comprar esses sistemas de fibre channel e SAN para rodar cache de 100 clientes.

----------


## EribertoTorres

E para ilustrar, tem muito servidor DELL rodando com C2D ou C2Q.

----------


## farias

É errado generalizar e diser que para cache precise de uma super máquina, mas venho instalando cache a muito tempo, no inicio instalava muito Lusca, depois passei a instalar X cache, hoje não é segredo que sou parceiro fiel do nimoc, o que tenho visto é uma grande maioria querendo empurrar com a barriga, hardware totalmente imcompatível com a realidade.

Cada rede necessita de um Hardware específico!
E pra 1000 clientes não adianta querer fazer milagre com PC Desktop comum!

Cá entre nós com 1000 clientes já dá para investir um pouco em hardware e garantir uma qualidade a todos!

----------


## EribertoTorres

> É errado generalizar e diser que para cache precise de uma super máquina, mas venho instalando cache a muito tempo, no inicio instalava muito Lusca, depois passei a instalar X cache, hoje não é segredo que sou parceiro fiel do nimoc, o que tenho visto é uma grande maioria querendo empurrar com a barriga, hardware totalmente imcompatível com a realidade.
> 
> Cada rede necessita de um Hardware específico!
> E pra 1000 clientes não adianta querer fazer milagre com PC Desktop comum!
> 
> Cá entre nós com 1000 clientes já dá para investir um pouco em hardware e garantir uma qualidade a todos!


Concordo plenamente.

Acho que cada um tem que se adaptar a sua realidade e necessidade.
Posso ir de um ponto a outro de várias formas:
- a pé;
- de bicicleta;
- de moto;
- de fusca;
- de ônibus;
- de Ferrari

Em ambas saio de um ponto A e chego em um ponto B, com mais ou menos conforto, agilidade, velocidade, eficiência, mas chego. 

Se tivermos grana, monta-se um servidor de verdade de cara, quem não tem e está começando, um PC como servidor até melhorar a coisa.

----------


## farias

> Concordo plenamente.
> 
> Acho que cada um tem que se adaptar a sua realidade e necessidade.
> Posso ir de um ponto a outro de várias formas:
> - a pé;
> - de bicicleta;
> - de moto;
> - de fusca;
> - de ônibus;
> ...


Sim concordo contigo, porêm veja:

Tenho uma rede com 1000 clientes e a seguinte máquina
Processador Dual Core 1.8Ghz
4 GB RAM
1 HDs 2TB para cache
1 HD 80GB para sistema

Tu não faz idéia de quantos assim aparece pra mim por dia! Simplesmente é melhor não fazer, pois algo assim com 500 clientes requisitanto já não roda...

Então concordo sim que chega do ponto A para B, mas penso que se for para atrazar é melhor ficar como está.
Muitos falam mal desse ou daquele cache, mas o que vejo é que simplesmente estão oprimindo o cache com hardware não compatível, tornando a rede mais lenta do que estava.

Então se for para colocar algo que não suporte a demada da rede, melhor não colocar nada!

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Sim concordo contigo, porêm veja:
> 
> Tenho uma rede com 1000 clientes e a seguinte máquina
> Processador Dual Core 1.8Ghz
> 4 GB RAM
> 1 HDs 2TB para cache
> 1 HD 80GB para sistema
> 
> Tu não faz idéia de quantos assim aparece pra mim por dia! Simplesmente é melhor não fazer, pois algo assim com 500 clientes requisitanto já não roda...
> ...


Claro, é perfeita a tua colocação, se você quer fazer frete de bicicleta não dá, vai ter que fazer muitas viagens, idem de fusca, nesse caso é melhor não fazer ou conseguir um caminhão, nem que seja alugado.

Inclusive nesse ponto minha esposa que é leiga também já disse: Não é melhor montar um servidor "de verdade"? A conclusão foi de que por hora, para começar não, mas com 500 cliente já podemos pensar em algo melhor.

Um Pentium Dual Core não deve aguentar muita coisa, nem com Linux fazendo milagre, mas o bichinho é bom para fazer overclock  :Smile:  rsss.

----------


## misterbogus

Independente do seu Servidor e Hardware, Não adiante botar 30 xeons ou Opterons, com 400gb de Ram ddr4 se vc não tem uma controladora super Parruda, com divisão de barramentos para Leitura e Escrita e discos de Alto desempenho SAS.
Esse negócio de SSD é bom, é rápido, mas tem vida útil reduzida a uso em produção como este.

----------

